# Hanseatische Abrechnungs Systeme GmbH, Teil 2



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juli 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655

Hier bitte die weiteren Beiträge zum Thema HAS einstellen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

egal ob verhaftet, verurteilt, oder sonstiges...., die Kosten erstattet mir niemand.  Noch viel schlimmer, meine schlechte Laune diesbezüglich
nimmt mir niemand mehr ab.
Bezahlt habe ich zum Glück nicht.
Anzeige erstattet habe ich auch nicht. 

Meine Zweifel waren größer als mein Mut.

Damit bin ich kein zufriedener Kunde. 
Allerdings ein Feigling.

Grüße Elaine


----------



## galdikas (3 Juli 2004)

Hallo Elaine,

Dein hinterlistiger Schädiger hat Dir seinen Namen verraten?

".... da schmeichelt' ich ihr mit glatten Worten, und sagte: 
Meinen Namen? Du sollst ihn erfahren. 
*Niemand* ist mein Name; denn *Niemand* nennen mich alle,
Meine Mutter, mein Vater, und alle meine Gesellen."
( Homer, Ilias, Neunter Gesang ) 



			
				Elainie schrieb:
			
		

> egal ob verhaftet, verurteilt, oder sonstiges...., die Kosten erstattet mir niemand.


Richtig. Zwar kannst Du vom Niemand nicht alle angefallenen Kosten ersetzt verlangen, sondern "nur" die von ihm verschuldeten. Portokosten für ein "Widerspruchsschreiben" etwa dürften von ihm vermutlich nicht als Schaden ersetzt verlangt werden können. Der interessante Part im Umgang mit dieser Scheinrechnungsversenderei ist also nicht die Abwehr der Forderungen (dafür genügt schlichtes Ignorieren sämtlicher außergerichtlicher Rechnungs-, Mahn- und Inkasso-Drohschreiben), sondern die Durchsetzung von Schadensersatzansprüchen! 
Zum Glück muß Dir nicht nur der Niemand haften, dem Du eine Schadensverursachung direkt nachweisen kannst, sondern auch alle Mittäter und Anstifter.



			
				Elaine schrieb:
			
		

> Noch viel schlimmer, meine schlechte Laune diesbezüglich
> nimmt mir niemand mehr ab.


Linus hätte Dir geraten, Deinen Ärger von einer Schmusedecke aufsaugen zu lassen:

"Look, Elaine. You have fears and you have frustrations. Am I right. Of course, I am right! So what you need is a blanket like this one to soak up those fears and frustrations."
( Aus: CHARLIE BROWN'S LITTLE BOOK OF WISDOM ).

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Hi there,

ich habe Eure Einträge hier im Forum gelesen und würde gern mit denjenigen von Euch sprechen, die Rechungen bekamen ohne irgendwelche Leistungen in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Ich bin freie Fernsehjournalistin und bereite gerade einen Beitrag für Sat1 über die Betrugsmasche dieser Firma und einiger anderer vor.

Würde mich über eine erste Antwort per mail freuen. 

Danke und bis später

Ulrike


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

bist du auch interessiert an einem interview mit einem ex-mitarbeiter?


----------



## Dino (13 Juli 2004)

@ Gast Ulrike

Das mit der Mail wird ein bisserl problematisch! E-Mail-Adressen dürfen gem. den NuBs nicht gepostet werden. Also, melde Dich an und Du bist erreichbar. Tut auch gar nicht weh, versprochen...


----------



## ulrike (14 Juli 2004)

Definitiv!

Bin angemeldet - hat wirklich nicht weh getan und demnetsprechend jetzt also zu erreichen.

ulrike


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*Die Paten des Dialer-Betrugs*

http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html


----------



## ulrike (15 Juli 2004)

*has*



			
				Fredericsson schrieb:
			
		

> bist du auch interessiert an einem interview mit einem ex-mitarbeiter?



ja, bin ich. bitte melde dich.


----------



## Schillers Räuber (16 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> ich habe Eure Einträge hier im Forum gelesen und würde gern mit denjenigen von Euch sprechen, die Rechungen bekamen ohne irgendwelche Leistungen in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Ich bin freie Fernsehjournalistin und bereite gerade einen Beitrag für Sat1 über die Betrugsmasche dieser Firma und einiger anderer vor.
> 
> ...



Wann wird dieser Beitrag voraussichtlich gesendet? Kannst Du das bekanntgeben?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

Die Ulrike antwortet nicht, vielleicht doch von der StA und nicht von der Presse? :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2004)

macht nix...  n24.de


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Der Bericht ist so wie er da steht nicht richtig und mit falschen Aussagen untermalt. So hat Steven B. keine einzige sms für das Unternehmen verschickt oder gechattet. Billiger Journalismus seitens N24 ohne jeglichen Grundlagen. Das schafft keine Aufklärung, sondern Verwirrung. Der ganze Bericht schwimmt nur so in einer Brühe voller Halbwahrheiten.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Fredericsson schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bericht ist so wie er da steht nicht richtig und mit falschen Aussagen untermalt. So hat Steven B. keine einzige sms für das Unternehmen verschickt oder gechattet. Billiger Journalismus seitens N24 ohne jeglichen Grundlagen. Das schafft keine Aufklärung, sondern Verwirrung. Der ganze Bericht schwimmt nur so in einer Brühe voller Halbwahrheiten.


 Woher beziehst Du diese Informationen?


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Woher beziehst Du diese Informationen?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, würde vorschlagen, er meldet sich hier an, dann kann er sogar 
völlig anonym und frei von der Leber weg einem  der Admin/Mods per PN  seine Sicht mit Belegen erläutern.

Andernfalls ist die Glaubwürdigkeit um keinen Deut besser, als er das von der andern Quelle 
behauptet wird 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

*Ruhig geworden!*

Hallo,

sagt mal, gibt es nichts Neues??     Ganz schön stille geworden um die HAS etc.  

Gruß, das Samsung   0


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

Der zuständige Staatsanwlt macht erstmal seinen wohl verdienten Jahresurlaub und die Asservate stehen gut verwahrt beim LKA Hamburg. Alles weitere wird wohl noch einige (viele) Monate brauchen, bis es eine offizielle Pressemeldung gibt, was aus dem Fall geworden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 August 2004)

*Fredderico*

hamburg ist nicht zuletzt wegen der so zuverlässigen justiz ein el dorado für kriminelle. was sich hier sta nennt, arbeitet in anderen bundesländern als praktikant...auf den knien! die persolvo inkasso gmbh hat schon ein insolvenzverfahren (Az. 67e IN 241/04) am laufen und wird wohl von einem dänischem unternehmen aufgekauft werden (wanye wunderts). derweil liest dich die sta akten durch, um zu beweisen, was nicht mehr zu beweisen ist. 
man kann über solche firmen denken, was man will, aber 170.000 anzeigen zeugen nicht gerade von handlungsfähigkeit. wer glaubt, dass das geschäft nicht mehr läuft in hamburg irrt übrigends gewaltig. derzeit ist noch eine firma unterwegs, die sich am telefon meldet mit :" guten tag, meine name xxx von der firma yyy, sie haben eine kostenpflichtige dienstleistung genutzt und wir wollen ihnen einen verbindungsnachweis schicken..." 

...and the beat goes on!  :bussi:


----------

